# Took another "plunge" don't want to drown.



## richie244 (28 Aug 2016)

So my last error was signing up to a 60 mile sportive 4 days after the arrival of my first road bike. 

Now the same person who roped me into that has persuaded me to do a Grass roots Triathlon. In fairness it will be the kick start I need as my aim is to start doing Triathlons. The problem is I can't swim. 

I suppose thats an exaggeration I can but its more brut strength and ignorance that allows me to do 2 lengths and I am knackered. I have 3 weeks to be able to do 6 lengths and not make a fool of myself. I am relatively fit so really need technique. 

I will be in the pool at 0730 tomorrow (monday) at a stroke technique lesson and possibly 1330 for similar. 

Any tips would be great. 

I intend to go and buy some try shorts to get used to them as much on the bike and run as the pool.


----------



## Julia9054 (28 Aug 2016)

I did not learn to swim properly until I was 22. I could manage an exhausting doggy paddle but when I tried to do breast stroke I would just sink. One day, a friend watched me and said " don't pull your arms back as far"
It was like a miracle - suddenly I could swim breast stroke! So I was moving my arms in a great big circle and (obvious when it is pointed out) as my arms moved to level with my shoulder to by my side, my head was sinking!
Just wish all the swimming teachers from when I was a child had bothered to watch me and said that.


----------



## fimm (28 Aug 2016)

If you are getting some coaching then you will be fine. Also there's no rule that says you can't stop at the end of the pool for a breather (so long as you don't obstruct other competitors). Assuming this is a 25m pool, 150m is no distance. 

If you are keen to get into triathlons then a tri-suit might be a better investment than just tri shorts - otherwise you will be faffing around trying to put on a t-shirt after the swim.

Other tips - don't try and be clever in transitions, just take it slow and steady. 
Walk through transition before the race - know how you will get from the swim exit to your bike, and how you will get back from the bike entrance point to where your bike will be racked (this is the harder one - it is easier to find a bike than a pair of running shoes!
See if you can get or borrow a race belt (if you will be having a paper number - some small races don't bother with them and just write on you!)


----------



## HarryTheDog (28 Aug 2016)

Some time ago I was going to try Triathlons I could already swim but not quickly enough and took some group swimming coaching lessons. 
Unfortunately the swimming coach was fairly typical in that he was really only introduced in the youngsters not some middle aged bloke and was a little peed off that he only started commentating on some of my basic problems after I had been going for a month. 
If you can pay for private one to one coaching with a recommended person I would go down that route rather than group sessions. 
The basic problem with a lot of people and me included is sorting out your breathing and don't panic!. I proved this to myself several times, the calmer I took it, the faster I went.


----------



## screenman (28 Aug 2016)

Join a tri club, they will have coached swimming sessions. I am quite new to swimming, but one major thing I learned is that I thought I needed to stop before I did. I now do at least 4 x 2k swims a week.


----------



## richie244 (28 Aug 2016)

Thanks for the advice. I will see how the group session goes tomorrow. Like I say technically I can swim, I just have no technique so I am exhausted after a length or two. I also have a shoulder injury (operation I had 16 weeks ago) so cant put my left arm past shoulder height but hay got to start some where right. 

Its not like Im expecting to take on the Browlees or even Mrs Brown at the moment.


----------



## keithmac (29 Aug 2016)

I'm i the same boat, some people are natural floaters and some are sinkers!

I only learnt to swim "properly" this year (age 39!) but most of my energy goes towards floating and the bit thats left goes towards moving. 2 lengths and I'm about done in.

As said above the more confident you are in the water the better, I watched the Olympic swimmjng and the majority of the time their heads are under the water (no chance of me being comfortable doing that though..).


----------



## Julia9054 (29 Aug 2016)

I can now easily swim a kilometre or more but due to not being able to swim as a child, I am actually quite scared of the water. I am no good if the pool is crowded and people are splashing near me or waves in the sea, I am very frightened of my face going in unexpectedly (tho I can put my face under as part of my stroke) and I could no more dive in than fly to the moon.
A friend has just been on an exotic tropical holiday where he went snorkelling. His pics look fantastic but the thought of water accidentally going down the pipe is terrifying to me.


----------



## Stephenite (30 Aug 2016)

richie244 said:


> So my last error was signing up to a 60 mile sportive 4 days after the arrival of my first road bike.
> 
> Now the same person who roped me into that has persuaded me to do a Grass roots Triathlon. In fairness it will be the kick start I need as my aim is to start doing Triathlons. The problem is I can't swim.
> 
> ...


So how did it work out with the lessons?

You're not going to make a fool of yourself whatever happens. Stay calm and enjoy it. It's fun!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Aug 2016)

Julia9054 said:


> I did not learn to swim properly until I was 22.
> .


I still can't. At 50+

Often I get asked, particularly by collegues/other staff at work, why don't I enter Triathlons
Quite apart from the cost, I tell them, it's because _I swim like a brick, with a lead weight chained to it
_
I guess it goes back to being a kid, & the practically enforced swimming lessons at School
I'm extremely short-sighted, without my contacts, & as I couldn't wear glasses in the pool, couldn't really judge the edge, due to water splashing & other kids jostling
Yes, I found the edge, went in, cracking my head on the side

Since then, I keep well away from pools

Odd, as I've canoed on a couple of Lake District bodies of water - without a life-jacket...............


----------



## keithmac (31 Aug 2016)

I had one to one lessons and by the end I quite enjoyed it to be honest!

Same as yourself, school lessons weren't really lessons at all for me and never managed to grasp it.

Both my children go to swimming lessons after school and they love it, completely different to my early years..


----------



## richie244 (4 Sep 2016)

Stephenite said:


> So how did it work out with the lessons?
> 
> You're not going to make a fool of yourself whatever happens. Stay calm and enjoy it. It's fun!



Sorry for the delay I had been busy learning to swim. LOL. 

I have had two lessons so far, "stroke technique" and to say they have helped would be an under statement. I have a few bits to practice predominantly breathing and being more relaxed but I am a lot less knackered after a few lengths and it feels like I am putting less brute force in. 

Started on Monday and on Friday I done my own mini tri, with a 40 minute practice swim finishing with 6 lengths (stopping at the occasional end) followed by 12km ride and 2k run. I know its not exactly iron man but its a start.


----------



## jonny jeez (4 Sep 2016)

richie244 said:


> So my last error was signing up to a 60 mile sportive 4 days after the arrival of my first road bike.
> 
> Now the same person who roped me into that has persuaded me to do a Grass roots Triathlon. In fairness it will be the kick start I need as my aim is to start doing Triathlons. The problem is I can't swim.
> 
> ...


Tip est tip I have for learning good technique.

Pull bouy

Google it, buy it, practice with it till you have a technique, put it away and never go back to it (except for upper body training...and laziness)


----------



## Stephenite (4 Sep 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> Tip est tip I have for learning good technique.
> 
> Pull bouy
> 
> Google it, buy it, practice with it till you have a technique, put it away and never go back to it (except for upper body training...and laziness)


Sounds like good advice. I think I'll do that when I start my swimming training in the winter. I'm doing running for the next six weeks. 

George Mahood's book on his ironman training is very funny. The title escapes me but I'm sure you'll find it.


----------



## richie244 (4 Sep 2016)

My last session a man suggested I may be kicking too hard and using excess energy so this will help thanks.


----------



## Ian A (6 Sep 2016)

I started learning to swim front crawl in 2010 (ages 32 at the time) at my local pool in an adult group lesson, then joined the swimming club my children are members of when they started masters sessions. I could only swim 4 lengths front crawl without gassing when I joined. I'd always put being so exhausted at swimming a couple of lengths down to poor technique and breathing, which was the major factor in it, but there is an element of intensity too. Swimming is a different type of exercise and it takes time to adapt. The best thing I did to improve was to join the club and then build up to three club sessions a week between a swim club and tri club. The improvements came quickly and if you can train with a club I can't recommend it enough. If the club offers technique session even better. Our tri club offers technique specific lessons in small groups in five week blocks for the same cost as a normal club swim session in a dedicated lane. It is used to help swimmers improve and also for coaches to work towards the next level coaching qualification. These are really popular with club members.

For open water swimming some clubs or venues offer beginners sessions. My first open water swim was also my first triathlon but I was at the back and swimming breast stroke so not really a problem. If you plan on doing an open water tri and can swim front crawl it's definitely worth practising in advance for sighting, swimming in a group etc.

Didn't enjoy swimming as a kid much and could only really do breast stroke and backstroke before my parents let me quit lessons. Now I love it. Hated running XC as a kid too. As an adult it's my favourite type of running . I think I've just given you my life story but there's some tips in there somewhere .


----------



## Tin Pot (6 Sep 2016)

Take some tips to avoid dying;

1.Do some open water sessions before the event

2.Check for risk factors; hypertension, obesity and obstructive sleep apnoea.

3.Get in the water before the race starts and acclimatise, don't ask if you can, just do it.

4.Stay back and to the side, let everyone go first then pootle along at the back at your leisure


----------



## richie244 (9 Sep 2016)

No intention to start with open water swimming the beginners triathlon I signed up for is 6 lengths in the pool.

With my practice this week I am now up to 5 lengths non stop and completed 34 lengths in 2 length intervals yesterday. Not bad from barely being able to do a length under two weeks ago.

Glad to say although if you go off the BMI scale nonsense I am border line "obese" I actually have low body fat and am and always have been pretty fit, just no good at swimming.


----------



## richie244 (15 Sep 2016)

I did it!

Not going to lie I struggled on the swim from going off to quick so had a few breaks and was last out of the pool in my heat by about 1 1/2 mins but managed to catch 4 people on the ride and one more on the run. I aimed for 35 minutes which was a big licked finger in the air I finished in..............35mins and 1 second. 

Thoroughly enjoyed it cracking afternoon with people from very experienced to well me I guess all just having a good time.


----------



## fimm (16 Sep 2016)

Well done!


----------



## Stephenite (19 Sep 2016)

richie244 said:


> I did it!
> 
> Not going to lie I struggled on the swim from going off to quick so had a few breaks and was last out of the pool in my heat by about 1 1/2 mins but managed to catch 4 people on the ride and one more on the run. I aimed for 35 minutes which was a big licked finger in the air I finished in..............35mins and 1 second.
> 
> Thoroughly enjoyed it cracking afternoon with people from very experienced to well me I guess all just having a good time.


That's great!

What's next!


----------



## richie244 (22 Sep 2016)

Stephenite said:


> That's great!
> 
> What's next!



Ha well stage one now I have finished the panic learn to swim in two weeks phase. Is learn to swim properly. There is an open water swim over the same distances in a lake in 6 weeks but I am not rushing into it and will not even consider it if I can't swim at least twice the distance non stop before hand. 

So realistic future is continue with the swimming I have already started working on a more relaxed technique but from my endeavour found that I realistically can't use my bad arm. So one are propulsion it is. 

I will continue to cycle because that is a strength but I have now started running to a heart rate monitor so keeping my Heart rate at around 70-80% running slower but for longer rather than my usual flat out shorter runs.


----------

